# Hackers in Cybersecurity.



## Saeltari (Jun 6, 2009)

This is fairly interesting, and shows a step in the right direction.

-> Hacker ‘Dark Tangent’ Joins DHS Advisory Council | Threat Level | Wired.com


----------



## Rodders (Jun 7, 2009)

That's an interesting move to say the least.


----------

